# Switzerland - vignette needed for motorcycle?



## clayton9

do i need a vignette to use a motorcycle in switzerland???


----------



## teemyob

*Polite Notice*

Hello there,

A polite reminder that you should give your topic a reasonable title. helps us all.

Trev.


----------



## geraldandannie

*Mod actions*



teemyob said:


> A polite reminder that you should give your topic a reasonable title. helps us all.


I've taken the liberty of editing the title, and moving the post to the "Switzerland Touring" forum :wink:

And I don't know 

Where would you stick it if you did?

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss tolls*

Hi

I suggestion you contact the Swiss tourist office in London or the Swiss Embassy in London.

Failing that, if you need one, simply buy one at the border - 40 SFR or 30 Euro.

Russell

http://www.swisstravelsystem.com/


----------



## philjohn

*Swiss Vignette*

Hi,

The swiss are canny, the answer is yes you need one for a Motor Cycle, more info here http://www.bar-region.com/vignette.htm

Cheers Phil J


----------



## Duadua

Yes


----------



## hilldweller

clayton9 said:


> do i need a vignette to use a motorcycle in switzerland???


There's Plan B that never fails, when the good Swiss policeman stops you politely but firmly say "shove off, you can take my contribution towards road wear from all the Nazi gold you've got stashed away" and you hold up two fingers in a V shape to show him that you are talking about a vignette.


----------

